# When should you neuter???



## moonrider86 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have heard conflicting views on the subject. Personally, I think it's better for their psychological well being to neuter early (before humping of inanimate objects, exhibitions of dominance, getting extra attention at the dog park, obvious frustration, etc.), but I heard recently that it's better to wait till a year or so, because it contributes not only to bone length, but bone strength. Neutering early leads to long, but fragile bones.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi there...... there has just been a long discussion on this topic! Have a look for a topic under the title "Breeder won't let us neuter". I think there were some links to other papers on the topic too and certainly a lot people's own experiences.


----------

